# what are the name of some jujitsu holds?



## Pedro (Nov 29, 2007)

was wanting to youtube some of them


----------



## Keikai (Nov 30, 2007)

Depending on the style there can be a number of names for the same or similar techniques. What do you mean when you say you want to youtube them? Who gets to supply the video?

What we call Tekubi Hineri (Wrist Twist) others call Kote Gaeshi (Forearm Overturning). Similarly Yoko Tekubi Hishigi (side Wrist Crust) others call Kote Mawashi (Forearm Turning). It all depends on the style and often the name will reflect a slightly different method of doing the technique or a different emphsis on how it is taught. I wish you luck in sorting this out.


----------



## Abbax8 (Dec 1, 2007)

See http://www.judoinfo.com/kansetsuwaza.htm

Peace

Dennis


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 1, 2007)

awesome drawings!!  thanks.

j


----------

